# Trying to figure out proper wiring for jacuzzi bathtub



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe your instructions will call for two 15 or 20 amp 120 volt dedicated circuits with GFI protection. Your GFI protection could be a breaker or a faceless GFI device. Do not locate the GFI under the tub skirt.


----------



## jdoxakis (Mar 25, 2011)

Jim Port said:


> I believe your instructions will call for two 15 or 20 amp 120 volt dedicated circuits with GFI protection. Your GFI protection could be a breaker or a faceless GFI device. Do not locate the GFI under the tub skirt.


Sso we only need a 120 wire not a 220? I am a little confused about the facelss GFI, how does that work? There iss an outlet near where the old tub was under the access panel except it isnt GFI, its located maybe 12 in from the water supply. Can we do anything with that particular outlet without having to run a dedicated wire directly from the breaker box?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

A faceless GFI provides the protection but allows the reset buttons to be accessible. A regular receptacle is then installed under the skirt.

The circuits need to be dedicated to the tub. You cannot share nearby circuits.


----------



## jdoxakis (Mar 25, 2011)

the pump is 10.5 amps and the heater is 12.5 amps, total 23 amps. It seems that a 15amp outlet would be sufficient since each one is under 15 amps each. I was told to get a 20 amp breaker/outlet. I was also told a 12 g wire would work but a 10 g would be better. Do you pull more power if you use a 20 amp as opposed to the 15 amp? Is there a specification for whether the wire should be indoor or outdoor wire? (It will be run under the house up thru the floor to the box and then up the wall for where the outlet will be placed. Both cords look like regular plugs for a 15amp outlet


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If the area under the house was considered a damp area you would need something lile Type UF cable. If not a damp area you could use Type NM-B.
You will not pull more power using a 20 amp breaker over a 15 amp breaker. The equipment determines the load.

The 10 gauge wire is probably not needed with those loads, #12 should be fine.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I have to be honest. From the look of your posts here it would REALLY serve you best if you hired a pro to wire this. 

I don't think I am alone in getting the feeling you have absolutely no idea what you are doing. Do you really think an electric bath tub is a place to learn as you go?? :huh: :no:


----------



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

speedy petey said:


> i have to be honest. From the look of your posts here it would really serve you best if you hired a pro to wire this.
> 
> I don't think i am alone in getting the feeling you have absolutely no idea what you are doing. Do you really think an electric bath tub is a place to learn as you go?? :huh: :no:



amen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdoxakis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am going to have an electrician put it in, he is out of town right now and has no cell service. He is a family friend and said if we furnish what was needed he would install it no charge since he owes us money. Only problem was he didnt tell me what we needed and I was trying to figure out how much it would be just for the materials. The guy from home depot didnt even know what he was talking about because he said use a 14 wire. One thing I don't fool with is breaker box, I have gone only as far replacing a GFI in the kitchen.


----------

